# Rest too far back?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

What is the effect on arrow flight of the position of the rest. In other words, how does it effect accuracy. Which is more forgiving, having the rest further back or further forward?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I would say; No effect if the rest is properly set.

I have two older Hoyts with designed in overdraw shelfs. The arrow rest is so far back that I use Limb Savers on the guide rod to keep the string from hitting the rest - the cable slide hits the Limb Savers. Arrow nocked, the fletchings set right between the prongs of the rest. Both of these bows have proven outstandingly accurate - placing and winning 70+ times.


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

The closer to the center of the handle, the less effect torque will have on it. 

Having your rest centered over the handle would be more forgiving.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

OHIOBUCK said:


> The closer to the center of the handle, the less effect torque will have on it.
> 
> Having your rest centered over the handle would be more forgiving.


AND having the rest set back, if you torque the handle at all, the more it is set back the more it will effect the shot.

If you live in a perfect world with no handle torquing, setting it back will have no effect when tuned properly
I don't live in the perfect world


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Don't think I would say "perfect world" as much as I would say skill and practice.Some of us just don't have enough of the first part to be able to execute a good shot with the rest that far back as it does exaggerate any torque you might be putting into the bow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's a pic - accuracy no problem; Those are 4" vanes / that Hoyt UltraTec is said to have a 6 5/8" brace height / from center of string to tip of prongs is 4 5/8".


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

If you shoot a drop away you shouldn't have any problems. There is no pivot point with a drop away rest


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

OHIOBUCK is exactly correct.


----------



## boswhia (Aug 24, 2008)

*Torque*



Bowdon said:


> If you shoot a drop away you shouldn't have any problems. There is no pivot point with a drop away rest


If the bow grip is torqued prior to the shot, is the arrow not going to be effected regardless of whether the rest is drop away,prong or biscuit style? The pivot is still out of alignment because the arrow has not yet been launched. Correct me if my thinking on this is wrong.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

actually.....if set right a rest farther back can be more forgiving then one with the rest over the shelf.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

Brown Hornet, 

Please explain.

RT


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

r2t2 said:


> Brown Hornet,
> 
> Please explain.
> 
> RT


I think he means the arrow will be off the rest quicker, therefore less chance of moving the bow before the arrow clears the rest.


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

r2t2 said:


> Brown Hornet,
> 
> Please explain.
> 
> RT


What i was told told the other day by a top pro(world champ) was you want that rest centered on the piviot point of your wrist. Also recomended not having much arrow sticking out past the rest (piviot point of the wrist)


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

*Who?*



Bow Kill said:


> What i was told told the other day by a top pro(world champ) was you want that rest centered on the piviot point of your wrist. Also recomended not having much arrow sticking out past the rest (piviot point of the wrist)


Which world champ are we talking about? I shoot with a drop away fairly good ways back. I would just like to know who to get the source there.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Archers that shoot with a high wrist the pivot point will be over his wrist. Thats what the over draw was made for back in the recurve days. But most now days most shoot with a low wrist and that will put the pivot point over the grip. With a drop away there is no pivot point because the arrow is not riding the rest on the shot.


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Bowdon said:


> With a drop away there is no pivot point because the arrow is not riding the rest on the shot.


I agree that the pivot point is "near" the center of the grip (pretty much the centerline of the riser)

BUT, the arrow is on the rest during the aiming process, the drop away rest has no effect on aiming or the geometry of aiming


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Bowdon said:


> Archers that shoot with a high wrist the pivot point will be over his wrist. Thats what the over draw was made for back in the recurve days. But most now days most shoot with a low wrist and that will put the pivot point over the grip. With a drop away there is no pivot point because the arrow is not riding the rest on the shot.


When you draw the bow back and torque it from side to side there is a pivot point. The farther away from the pivot point of the grip you get the more side to side movement will be impacting the arrow position. People talking about pivot points are not talking about on the shot they are referring to just before the shot and they are correct.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

The arrow is on the rest as your start to draw and as your holding to aim it but, as the riser moves on release the arrow the drop away drops out of the way from the arrow and pivot point were it can make for a bad shot by pushing of the arrow one way are the other lift, right are the rest up into the arrow. The farther you are from the your pivot point the more it will be magnified. If the arrow rest is directly over your pivot point you can get away more with some torquing of the handle. That way your hand presser on your grip is so important for good shooting. The farther the rest is from your pivot point the more problems your going to have shooting good. I used a over draw once indoors on a luncher type rest in the hunter class and every one said i would never shoot a 300 60 X's with a over draw but, I did have a 300 average and about 55 X average and also I did shoot some 60x . If I shot lift, right are low of the x are worst the 5 ring on a good shot I knew it was coming from the pivot point and movement in the riser on release. It took some real training and discipline in my shooting to do it. Witch it has help me in the long run in my shooting. The next indoor season i took the over draw off. When hunting my pivot point is over the back of the grip because in a hunting shot I don't have time to think about my hand presser as much and just shoot. I don't need a flayer because of the pivot point when I shoot a deer


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Bowdon said:


> The arrow is on the rest as your start to draw and as your holding to aim it but, as the riser moves on release the arrow the drop away drops out of the way from the arrow and pivot point were it can make for a bad shot by pushing of the arrow one way are the other lift, right are the rest up into the arrow. The farther you are from the your pivot point the more it will be magnified. If the arrow rest is directly over your pivot point you can get away more with some torquing of the handle. That way your hand presser on your grip is so important for good shooting. The farther the rest is from your pivot point the more problems your going to have shooting good. I used a over draw once indoors on a luncher type rest in the hunter class and every one said i would never shoot a 300 60 X's with a over draw but, I did have a 300 average and about 55 X average and also I did shoot some 60x . If I shot lift, right are low of the x are worst the 5 ring on a good shot I knew it was coming from the pivot point and movement in the riser on release. It took some real training and discipline in my shooting to do it. Witch it has help me in the long run in my shooting. The next indoor season i took the over draw off. When hunting my pivot point is over the back of the grip because in a hunting shot I don't have time to think about my hand presser as much and just shoot. I don't need a flayer because of the pivot point when I shoot a deer



I was referring more to inconsistent grip that alot suffer from. An overdraw is going to effect the poi from one shot to another more than a standard rest.


----------



## xecutioner (Jan 28, 2008)

disagree with everyone don't beleive it has an effect on hand torque once the rest is behind your wrist which most rests are no matter if there all the way up or on an over draw it does not have a greater effect. As far as the arrow position on the rest back is better you want the rest behind the node of the arrow if you don,t know what the node of the arrow is i recommend you purchase the griv tech dvd or better yet attend one of his seminars this is all explained.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

What we have been talking about is just basic geometry. The farther away from the pivot point of the riser you put the rest you will see a larger impact on the centershot due to torque unless there is no torque involved.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Most bows the hole in the riser is the pivot point. Thats way they drilled in there. Some have two holes and one is for over the wrist for the archers that had a higher grip. When I shot finger I would cut my panic button down to a small point to have less of a pivot point. Most of the good finger shooter did it and thats way they started to making very small tips for the button. NMP know what he is talking about


----------



## bigcountry11 (May 25, 2007)

AF_TT said:


> Which world champ are we talking about? I shoot with a drop away fairly good ways back. I would just like to know who to get the source there.


Good question. I hear this a lot in the archery world. I have been shooting for over 20 years, and can't say I met too many world champs all these people meet. I met Byron fergonson and chated with him, more friendly talk than anything. Think I met Chuck Adams at some convention. Stacey Groscup once, but no talk of tuning.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

46 years hear. Been on companies shooting staffs and not just a store shooter, Won some nationals, world and state championships as a nfaa, paa pro & am. I have been company hunts before and have worked at company booths at archery shows to sell a product and talk to people about archery. I know some of the peoples your talking about. I have shot with, hunted with and work with some of greatest archers in the world, but what doesn't that mean. Not a thing. Every one has different ideal's about things some good and some bad. I'm a old man now and only can tell how it works for me and other I know. The pivot point is some thing that is very basic and though every one knew about it but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

closer forward because your arrow will shoot alittle bit flatter.


----------

